# Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern



## Gamer090 (24. April 2018)

*Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern*

Hi zusammen

Ja der Titel ist korrekt, es gibt tatsächlich Lüfter die sich per WLAN und einer App auf dem Smartphone steuern lassen, das ist für die RGB Beleuchtung auch nötig. Die Drehzahl kann ebenfalls über eine Lüftersteuerung einegstellt werden und das ganze Paket beinhaltet 3 Lüfter sowie einen WLAN Empfänger und kommt von Deepcool, es kostet 109$
Die Lüfter sehen anders aus als gewöhnliche Lüfter und können nur auf einer Seite befestigt werden, je nachdem ob man sie als Gehäuselüfter oder für Radiatoren einsetzt können sie nur die Luft nach aussen bzw Innen beördern. Beim einbauen muss daran gedacht werden um den optimalen Luftstrom zu erzielen. 

Hat jemand interesse an diesen Lüftern? 

Hier das Video dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Uvfnrh_mP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern*

Na ob die hässlichen Dinger auf einem Radi was bringen?!


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Na ob die hässlichen Dinger auf einem Radi was bringen?!


Ja, einen Leistungsverlust.
Mit dem offenen Rahmen gibts ja fast keinen statischen Druck.


----------



## dekay55 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern*

Nö null interesse, sowas bau ich selbst für nen paar Euro ! 
Das ist nix anderes als nen ESP8266, das ist ein Fingernagel großer Mikrocontroller mit Wlan Modul ( 32bit, max 180mhz 256kb ausführungspeicher, 4mb Flash speicher, maximal 8PWM Pins, Webstak, Webserver, FTP Server integriert ) kostenpunkt 3€ ...... nimmt man das ganze ding mit Bluetooth kost 5 Euro, nimmt man das teil samt spannungwandler, usb port usw. kost das ding 7€ 
Ich hab mehrere von den dingern und bastel damit schon seit einiger zeit lauter kleine Wlan gesteuerten module für alles mögliche. 
Hier mal einer als Wlan Controller für Digitale Adressierbare LED´s
Die ganz kleine Platine mit der Wlan Antenne ist der komplette Controller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw programiert wird in LUA oder im Arduino IDE das ist quasi C+ also sogar ziemlich einfach zu programmieren, da muss man keine 100€ ausgeben wenn man das ganze für unter 10€ bekommt samt Handy App dazu ( die is Kostenlos )


----------



## powerpanter (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter per WLAN und App steuern*

#pcgameshardware.de könnt ihr die mal für uns testen?


----------

